# home made "quack rack" for UTV



## GADawg08 (Jan 18, 2018)

these quack racks must be made out of gold. Thats the only reason I can see them being $1,500. I know some of y'all hi-tech rednecks have built your own. Lets see some pics


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 18, 2018)

i mounted a Rola roof rack on my Teryx 4.  $150 on Amazon.   Fit perfect when I turned it sideways.   I think it's around 4'x3.5'.   The bed on the 4 seater is small, but with the bed and the rack I can haul plenty, and if I'm only toting me and a passenger, the back seats will hold a bunch more decoys.  At least 4 dozen in the back seat.  Image kinda skewed due to resizing.


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 19, 2018)

Check out colorado rugged racks on the googler. They have nice racks for around 650.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like an overpriced rack with a duck theme that can be achieved with much less money.
Nice racks, but they are high


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow. 699 for the front rack. I'd like to have a rack on the front of my ranger but not at that price.


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Quack rack*

We've made a few of them for our rigs throughout the years.


----------

